
Our Water System: What a Waste - kdazzle
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/22/opinion/our-water-systemwhat-a-waste.html
======
DrScump
<This state of affairs, which is the focus of a summit meeting on Tuesday at
the White House>

It's so important to the Administration that they decide to hold the Summit
when the President is out of the country?

